# Original names??



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

How original is your dogs name??
Ive met 1 other Hannah, a few Heidi's and tons of Alfie's but so far no Adam's!

(thread inspired by Purpleskyes!!LOL)


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

I haven't met any other Brocks, though two different people have told me that their granny had a dog called Brock - so it's clearly what Sottish grannies call their dogs, lol


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

I like to think Both mine are quite Original  Took me ages and ages to think of them and i had to search to see if anyone else had dogs called the same , 

I have my next few dogs names planned out already ( Unless a rescue )


----------



## Bonsai (Jun 9, 2012)

Not met another bonsai yet

Didn't ever meet another beamish which my goldie was called too


----------



## thedogcabin (Jul 19, 2011)

Haven't met another Womble yet, or a Murray, but the others have names that aren't too unusual,
Ruby
Daisy
Freya
Coco
Fizz
Betty
Freddie


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

There are lots of Holly's but the only other Romany (my bridge girl) I met was a pony


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

I have some really common names but most of those came with them.The more unusual ones are
Havoc - Only heard of one other Havoc
Torrin-shortened to Tor
Koda- i know there is at least one more on here though as thats were i heard it
Briggs-Not heard another Briggs but there is a Brigg
Quest
Lilo Lil - the vets have her down as this as well but if rehomes she is just Lil
Dont know how common Jasmine ,or Emily
The others are Misty,Monty, Oliie and the pup is Rupert i havent seen that many Rupert's except on here
Oh i forgot poor Folly dont think thats too common either


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

H0lly said:


> I like to think Both mine are quite Original


I have seen a few Pugs called Otis oddly enough!


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

sophie- not met another one in rl but think there is one on here maybe more? probably not the most original name out there but it suits her and I like it so that's all that matters to me


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

bizarrely someone I vaguely know on facebook got a collie pup a week after I did and decided to call him Angus - then discovered I'd done the same. So there are at least 2 collies called Angus.


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 10, 2012)

Hadn't met any other Mac's until I bumped into a lady walking her dog also called Mac! Small world as she lives in the village and I wouldn't consider it a common/popular name!


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

A few Pixies knocking around
A lot of Ambers
Only seen one other Nero


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

H0lly said:


> I like to think Both mine are quite Original  Took me ages and ages to think of them and i had to search to see if anyone else had dogs called the same ,
> 
> I have my next few dogs names planned out already ( Unless a rescue )


Its funny, one of the big rough champions is named Otis.


----------



## sillysausagedog (Nov 5, 2012)

I've not met another Aubrey, but there's one on a dachshund forum I go on. Dachsies do seem to attract old fashioned names, must be the look of them.


----------



## Vicki (Jul 28, 2009)

I haven't met any other dog named Chansa and never heard of one either. Although I don't think she's the only one. When I look it up at the Swedish Kennel Club's database there are about 35 dogs named Chansa (of which one is called Chica Chansa, which is my dogs registered name). But as it is their registered kennel name, some of them might be called something different by their owners. Some of them might not even be alive (but I haven't counted the dogs born in the 70's and 80's, as they are not likely to be alive). 

And there could of course also be dogs named something completely different, but still be called Chansa by their owners. And of course some of the mixed breeds that are not registered by the Kennel Club can be called Chansa. But I'd still say that Chansa is a rather unusual name. 

My previous dog was named Lyle, and he was the only one by that name registered by the Swedish Kennel Club. Of course there can be dogs named Lyle even if it's not their registered name, but it's not likely to be many, so his name was really unusual.


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

I've seen a load of little dogs called Rosie

My last dog was Bimble... when we said what her name was people would look at us like we were mad, I didn't name her! My brother was in the RAF and apparantly it means slow and plodding along which matched her personality.


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

I've seen loads of Alfies, loads of Jacks and a few Angels.

Our first dog was called Psycho (I was young and thought it was a cool name  ) we never met another with the same name.

We also had Lassie, Benji, Titch and Zippy, I thought I'd picked a unique name with Zippy then we moved next door but one to a lady with a dog called Zippy


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

Met afew Baileys, no Tias but i know they are out there. 
I meet more kids called Bailey & Tia than dogs. 
Most common names i come across are Daisy & Molly.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Haven't met another Gelert but a few times people have told me their friend/neighbour/whatever had or once had a dog with the same name. Gelert being a famous dog of legend it's not an original choice, especially in Wales. 
Never met a Gracie either. It's one of those names that is hardly original or unusual but isn't hugely common either.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I've never met another Zipper 

But lilly and Missy are very common - although lilly's name is actually Lillymon, she is named after my great aunt and she is the only person I've known called it


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Alfie is about the most common name I see around, both here and outside. Nearly every dog we come across is named Alfie. At my vets there are four which share the same full name of Alfie and my surname alone.


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

No  Oscar and Sam probably as unoriginal as you can get. In my defence though I didn't actually name Sam


----------



## Symone (Dec 3, 2012)

Haven't met another Shamaya, yet I have seen some Mayas. And my friend likes to call her mayonnaise so I'm sure there are a few dogs with that name too.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I have never met another Kilo or Rudi. A lady that I sometimes walk with said she met someone with two puppies the other day though called Kilo and Rudi - how bizarre, what are the chances?.....I wondered if it was a lurker on here .


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

catz4m8z said:


> I have seen a few Pugs called Otis oddly enough!


Isn't there a movie with a pug called Otis in it?


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

Dogless said:


> I have never met another Kilo or Rudi. A lady that I sometimes walk with said she met someone with two puppies the other day though called Kilo and Rudi - how bizarre, what are the chances?.....I wondered if it was a lurker on here .


I would be thinking the same and also :skep:


----------



## tiatortilla (Oct 1, 2012)

tia is totally unoriginal, i just love the name and didn't realise til afterwards that there's loads of staffies called tia! we tried a few names and tia suited her the most, so while i do wish i'd come up with something a bit more unusual, i don't mind because it does really suit her and i still like the name even if it is quite common.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Spencer isn't one of those names that you call and end up with 50 dogs responding but it's not really unique either. I've never met another Spencer in real life but have known a couple on forums.

I'd never known a dog called Rupert when I got mine but it seems to have become quite common recently. My poor Rupert got all confused when another Rupert moved in next door lol. They'd never met another dog called Rupert either.

Shadow and Wolf, hardly original lol. Shadow was named after a book my mum loved as a kid. Unfortunately Gladiators was popular at the time and everyone thought we'd named him after one of them. So when we got Wolf we stuck with that theme


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Bonsai said:


> Not met another bonsai yet
> 
> Didn't ever meet another beamish which my goldie was called too


I LOVE the name Bonsai! Really lovely choice! :thumbup:


AmberNero said:


> A few Pixies knocking around
> A lot of Ambers
> Only seen one other Nero


I knew a pony called Nero, always think it's a very dignified name.

My 2 are quite original, never met another Scooter but remember seeing a Skye Terrier on Crufts whose pet name was Scooter. 
Can't take credit for Breeze's name! My sister has a friend with a male yellow Lab called Breeze and I think there used to be a member on here with a Cocker of the same name but I'm yet to actually meet one.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Nothing original about my 3 with dog names, Beauty Scamp and Tinker I think are quite common, and I have met other dogs called Fred.

The most common names we have on our dog walking books for boys are Charlie (6), Max (4) and Bobby(4). Girls - Lily (4) and Molly (4). Lots of names we've got 3 of, but didn't think you'd want a huge list! I haven't counted the training clients as they aren't on a handy spreadsheet.


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

Throp is rather unique, we didn't pick it but it kinda suits him although i call him chops a lot. It does often get the screwed up face reaction and 'Rob?' even got a 'Frog' once, as they try to make sense of it lol.
Hattie is pretty common and Hector have seen a couple, though it seems a more common horse name.


----------



## AdMed (Apr 14, 2012)

emmaviolet said:


> Alfie is about the most common name I see around, both here and outside. Nearly every dog we come across is named Alfie. At my vets there are four which share the same full name of Alfie and my surname alone.


The dog creche Barney goes to said that they had something mad like 10 Alfies's, mind you they also had at least four Barney's 

Consequently they all had to have a "clarification" name, our Barney became either "big" Barney or Barney X ('cos he is an X breed )

He was called Spandau when we first saw him, with brothers called Springsteen and Meatloaf! None of them still have those names, although I think one is now called Otis from memory


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

I thing there's another Biggles on here but mine is the only Biggles I met in real life and the first online that I 'know' 

Charlie is common as muck but he came with the name... and it suits him so we didn't change is


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Lucky is about as unoriginal as they come  her full name is LuckyGoldstar  the reason she's called that must have been so silly I can't even remember why  

The most common ones I hear are;

Rocky
Molly
Buster


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Kes is taken from the film but mainly the Star Trek:Voyager show and I've never met any ST dogs yet. I did meet a Kerry that they nicknamed Kes so they both recalled together which was handy 

My next dog will also have a Star Trek name but it depends which one suits them, Tuvok, Dax, Kurzon, Qapla (I think this one would be hilarious as any ST fan will know), Riker, Troi, Seven, Wesley, Cisco, Odo etc. I'd try to match the dog with which name/star trek race they suited :lol:


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

don't think i've met a dai bach a sausage before, or a lexington, i know of another daniel & a dinky


----------



## IrishEyes (Jun 26, 2012)

Horace is Greek for guardian. He is unique, a one and only! I didn't want to change his name when he came to us and it fits him so well even though people sometimes struggle with my pronounciation of it!


----------



## DawnsPAW (Oct 20, 2012)

I have one of the many Alfies so not original at all. We decided that it didn't matter that it was very popular as it was the only name we all liked and it suits him. There is the chance that I will get 10 dogs coming when I call him on the field (and a few children as it's one of the most common boys' names too).


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

I've never met another Tummel 

I know Dan is a very popular name, met loads but i only know 1 other Dante(funnily enough the name of the stud his aunt went to), although i'm assured it's fairly popular in the spinone world


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

None of mine are unusual, I know quite a few Bertie's and Skye's, Teagan is usually spelt Tegan, but I know quite a few and I know several Stars.



thedogcabin said:


> Haven't met another Womble yet, or a Murray, but the others have names that aren't too unusual,
> Ruby
> Daisy
> Freya
> ...


I know a Womble.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

DawnsPAW said:


> I have one of the many Alfies so not original at all. We decided that it didn't matter that it was very popular as it was the only name we all liked and it suits him. There is the chance that I will get 10 dogs coming when I call him on the field (and a few children as it's one of the most common boys' names too).


May parents have you beat on unoriginality..their king charles cav is called.....

Charlie!


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Well until last month, I never met another dog called Dave. Then the lass in the flats round corner called her black lab pup Dave *huff* :lol:

I know a few Dixie's, a lovely black staffie nearby shares the name.

Not met or heard of another Chase


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Phoolf said:


> Kes is taken from the film but mainly the Star Trek:Voyager show and I've never met any ST dogs yet.


although my friend used to have a couple of cats called Kes and Neelix! (the boy was black and white and everyone thought his name was Felix...). I think Sisko would be an awesome doggy name!


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

catz4m8z said:


> although my friend used to have a couple of cats called Kes and Neelix! (the boy was black and white and everyone thought his name was Felix...). I think Sisko would be an awesome doggy name!


Brilliant  It's a shame Neelix wasn't a spotty one though! I'd love a spotty Dax. I did like the idea of Cisko but I remembered the old pop singer and would hate for someone to think I had named my dog after the thong song singer!  I'm leaning towards Kurzon and Kes or Qapla and Kes. The idea of shouting Qapla across a park amuses me (Klingon word for success which must be shouted at high volume).


----------



## Catz1 (Sep 19, 2011)

I've met a few dogs called Dio and Ria but none called Rio yet


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Phoolf said:


> The idea of shouting Qapla across a park amuses me (Klingon word for success which must be shouted at high volume).


But if you shout it as its meant to be shouted you are going to scare people (although it would be original)!!LOL
I love a good ST name, hence having rats called emony, audrid, leela and ezri!


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

catz4m8z said:


> But if you shout it as its meant to be shouted you are going to scare people (although it would be original)!!LOL
> I love a good ST name, hence having rats called emony, audrid, leela and ezri!


I do a good Klingon impression  I would try my best to only say it as intended instead of in a loud dog shouting voice, not sure my vocal cords would thank me though.  I wouldn't mind an Ezri, but my next one will be a boy.


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

Judging by the laughs or bemused looks when I tell people she's called Buffy I wouldn't say it's a popular name.  I've never met another Buffy IRL but seen a couple online.

My next dog will have a Joss Whedon character name too, which will be 'Wesley'. :thumbup: We've already picked Whedon-verse names for our human children too.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Reverie said:


> Judging by the laughs or bemused looks when I tell people she's called Buffy I wouldn't say it's a popular name.  I've never met another Buffy IRL but seen a couple online.
> 
> My next dog will have a Joss Whedon character name too, which will be 'Wesley'. :thumbup: We've already picked Whedon-verse names for our human children too.


I think Buffy would suit a Boxer, cos they can kick ass


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

I have already decided that my next two will be Jaffa and Kree... as the two are almost always shouted together 

Jaffa! Kree! (means roughly... 'Soldiers, On Guard!'...  the Jaffa being the Elite Guard/Soldiers of the Goua'uld)


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

Phoolf said:


> I think Buffy would suit a Boxer, cos they can kick ass


Are you questioning Buffy's ass kicking abilities? :lol: She's tougher than she looks, like the 'real' Buffy herself.


----------



## LahLahsDogs (Jul 4, 2012)

I thought Rufus was pretty original at the time.. but turns out there's a guy called Rufus Hound that's become rather popular over the last couple of years and there's now alot of dogs called Rufus. We see quite a few about.. I think Rufus really suits his name though, more than the other Rufus's i've seen..

As for Spencer.. we're yet to meet another one, but I know there's atleast one other Spencer on the forum


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Reverie said:


> Are you questioning Buffy's ass kicking abilities? :lol: She's tougher than she looks, like the 'real' Buffy herself.


Oh no, I bet she's a real bruiser when she's got a bee in her bonnet


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Indie's pretty popular, but I've not come across another Tau, Rhuna or Zasa.


----------



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

Although teddy is a fairly common boys name I've never met another girl dog called Teddy, and frequently have people tell me it's a boys name. I love boys names which is why I went with a unisex name for teddy and it suited her  she may have golden fur and wear pink ribbons but she'll be the first in the mud and loves a rough and tumble  my little tomboy <3 

My cats are called Nówë - an elvish name from the Tolkien books. 
And Mosi - native American girls name for cat. 
Both boys though  

I love unusual names, and biblical names! If I was to have a girl dog in the future I like the name Jasper(which is also a unisex name). I like So many boys names it's hard to choose I also like unisex names which are commonly thought of as typical girls names for boys like Sasha


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

If you think your dogs name is original, just type dog and your dogs name into google images! You will then see how unoriginal it is  Even Toppa isn't as original as I first thought!

But when it comes to on my walks and 'dogs in person' so to speak, I have yet to see another Toppa


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Charleigh said:


> Although teddy is a fairly common boys name I've never met another girl dog called Teddy, and frequently have people tell me it's a boys name. I love boys names which is why I went with a unisex name for teddy and it suited her  she may have golden fur and wear pink ribbons but she'll be the first in the mud and loves a rough and tumble  my little tomboy <3
> 
> My cats are called Nówë - an elvish name from the Tolkien books.
> And Mosi - native American girls name for cat.
> ...


'Mosi' also means 'smoke' - the original name for Victoria Falls is Mosi oa Tunya, the smoke that thunders.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Indie's pretty popular, but I've not come across another Tau, Rhuna or Zasa.


Have to say I love the name Rhuna


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

I've never met another Fletcher in real life. His full name is Norman Stanley Fletcher.

It's usually difficult for me to find names that I don't associate with client's dogs names so I have my work cut out.

I wanted another Rottie with a suitable name, and "My man Flint" popped into my head. Very fitting, as flint is a very hard substance, and my Flint certainly lives up to his name.

Floyd, well, he needed to be called something with "FL" to start, originally he was called Jack.

I have some unusual names in mind for future dogs that haven't been listed here, so I'm keeping schtum!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Loads of Jack's, Benjie's and Louie's, only met a couple of Sadie's and a Pennie.

My next dog I am planning to call Tick.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Reverie said:


> Judging by the laughs or bemused looks when I tell people she's called Buffy I wouldn't say it's a popular name.  I've never met another Buffy IRL but seen a couple online.
> 
> My next dog will have a Joss Whedon character name too, which will be 'Wesley'. :thumbup: We've already picked Whedon-verse names for our human children too.


I had a fish called Buffy once.


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

My Mum's Pom is called Buffy,
Although I have seen other dogs called Kane, Dalton is quite unusual, although most probably not alone, But dont know another Rayden :crazy: And Liberty isnt that popular either, maybe I just like weird names :tongue_smilie: xxx


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

I have only heard one other dog called Pippa, it isn't really original, but isn't common either.


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

Oscar = not original at all. :lol: Every dog we meet seems to be another Oscar.

Hugo = reasonably original but we already knew an animal called Hugo (my horses foal - which she had when with her previous owner) and when we turned up to collect Hugo we found out that the people buying his litter brother had also, completely independantly of us, decided to call him Hugo too! Only two boys in the litter both called Hugo! :lol: It was around the time that film "Hugo" came out - I thought of the name before I became aware of the fillm but I have noticed more dogs called Hugo since so that is either because I now notice dogs called Hugo cos I have one or cos lots of puppies at the time were named Hugo.

I think the funniest thing about my animals' names is that we got Oscar just before my sister in law got pregnant and got my horse, Poppy, while she was pregnant and Oscar was their first choice boys name and Poppy was their first choice girls name. :lol: Oops - we honestly didn't know this or do it deliberately. One of their friends has a kid called Hugo now as well, and I think another of their friends have a kid called Poppy. Madness!

She's pregnant again so I was thinking of getting another animal and going with my instinct to see if I can usurp their name again.


----------



## dianajc891 (Oct 4, 2012)

My French newfies were named Vanille (Vanilla, black female) and Baleze (well-built, brown male). In France you are restricted to the given letter for the year of birth for registered pedigree dogs, so some very strange names occur there.


----------



## thronesfan (Jun 20, 2012)

Reverie said:


> Judging by the laughs or bemused looks when I tell people she's called Buffy I wouldn't say it's a popular name.  I've never met another Buffy IRL but seen a couple online.


We know a Jack Russel called Buffy. Her sister is Xena.

Cookie is named after a rescue staffy that was on a TV show several years ago, but we've never met another Cookie IRL.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

dianajc891 said:


> My French newfies were named Vanille (Vanilla, black female) and Baleze (well-built, brown male). In France you are restricted to the given letter for the year of birth for registered pedigree dogs, so some very strange names occur there.


Wow, I did not know that! How interesting.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

thronesfan said:


> We know a Jack Russel called Buffy. Her sister is Xena.
> 
> Cookie is named after a rescue staffy that was on a TV show several years ago, but we've never met another Cookie IRL.


My friend had a JRT called Cookie once. All her animals were named after food, I think the exception was Flopsy the rabbit.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2013)

Have yet to meet another Zander!


----------



## kirstyS (Oct 21, 2009)

Not met too many others called Fedsig!


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Craven is fairly unique I think,I have not heard of any other dogs called Craven.

Flint,well there are a few on here but I have never met a Flint in real life.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

well theres 10 million harveys 

chance is a little more unique but there are a couple on here but have never met another in real life


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I don't know of any other Owen's, Tabitha's (who in the right mind would OH's choice) or any Micca's or Buck's

My others are Angel, Bandit, Jasper, Amber, Simba, Button, Zoe, Mac, Teddy, Sally, Lily, and Willow loads of all of those. The other is Freyja loads of them but none spelt the same.

We also once had a GSD called Beethoven and another called Amadeaus.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

pogo said:


> well theres 10 million harveys
> 
> chance is a little more unique but there are a couple on here but have never met another in real life


One of the pointers I show is Chance or as I call her fat chance because she tends to be a bit on the tubby side


----------



## LahLahsDogs (Jul 4, 2012)

PoisonGirl said:


> Well until last month, I never met another dog called Dave. Then the lass in the flats round corner called her black lab pup Dave *huff* :lol:


My friend has a dog called Dave


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

I thought Cali was quite unusual until i came on here i have noticed one or two others with different spellings i liked Kahli spelling but its too late now


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 10, 2012)

I grew up with 2 Irish Setters Seamus and Murphy and 2 cockers Brahms and Liszt. Never known of a dog with any of those names!


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

PoisonGirl said:


> Well until last month, I never met another dog called Dave. Then the lass in the flats round corner called her black lab pup Dave *huff* :lol:
> 
> I know a few Dixie's, a lovely black staffie nearby shares the name.
> 
> Not met or heard of another Chase


my cousin had a ginger tom cat called chase years ago  (she also had a budgie calles yes)


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Mine is Rio- When I got him nearly 9 years ago I wanted something unusual and I didnt hear of that name at all around here. I still love it just as much.I have heard it once or twice since being a member here but I wouldn't say it was one of those common names you come across all the time.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

I know of no other Grufty or Shannow,

a few Biscuit/Bizkits,

and a million Pippis


----------



## foursmith (Oct 11, 2012)

Mines called Elvis, not met another but heard there is one.he was shaking all over when we got him lol


----------



## CheddarS (Dec 13, 2011)

Cheddar is pretty unusual...I have never met another although there probably are, but he seems to get remembered when on walks because of his name (and cause he is so handsome  )


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

Inca was an unusual name when I got her and I'd only seen the name once on TV with Ben Fogle's dog, but I think is now more popular for black dogs. 

My puppy is called Jesse-Jay (male) I've never heard of another dog called this. I chose it cos Jay is one of my all time favourite names and easy for me to say, I also like JJ as nickname. 

Jesse is partly from fact that I used to have a crush on a TV character called Dr Jesse Travis on Diagnosis Murder back in the 80's and a link back to Inca as her name was originally Jess and I changed it to Inca and I needed another name starting with J for him to have nickname JJ.. lol!


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

Can't be that many dogs going by Henri Mahmoud. "Henri" is pronounced On-ree.


----------



## comfortcreature (Oct 11, 2008)

We have a Buddy and a Rockford here - but those weren't named by me.

In our home we have had

Shanty (Shanticleer Perdilope - a spoof of off Chanticleer Pertelote)
Twig
Babbaloose
JP (opposite of PJ - gifted name from the kids)
Tango
Doogie
Zeke Manfred
Schnoota
Shpoogal
Tamara
Pookie

I've not met others with those names yet, except I've heard of a Pookie or two.

CC


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

We've never met another Arnie but I've no doubt there's plenty of them about. Probably not so many Arnauld, which we decided is his 'posh' name :lol: 

We've never yet met a Lyssa, a Fitz or a Wybie though. The downside to having names that don't appear very often is that nobody can ever pronounce them :001_rolleyes:


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

WeedySeaDragon said:


> We've never met another Arnie but I've no doubt there's plenty of them about. Probably not so many Arnauld, which we decided is his 'posh' name :lol:
> 
> We've never yet met a Lyssa, a Fitz or a Wybie though. The downside to having names that don't appear very often is that nobody can ever pronounce them :001_rolleyes:


. or spell them... when I had told vet over phone I'd got puppy and just said JJ when vet wrote on record of vaccination they had just written Jay Jay.. lol!


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

.

*I've never heard of a Border Collie called Meg before!*   



PoisonGirl said:


> Not met or heard of another Chase


We walk with a Chase - Australian shepherd - just like this one

Google Image Result for http://www.nutrecare.co.uk/graphics/product_images/Australian_Shepherds1.jpg

.


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

I think there may be another Nicky on the forum, not sure if that's the owners name though.  

Never known another dog called Tig, just cats.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

tabulahrasa said:


> I haven't met any other Brocks, though two different people have told me that their granny had a dog called Brock - so it's clearly what Sottish grannies call their dogs, lol


There's quite a number of sheepdogs called Brock.....


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Dogless said:


> I have never met another Kilo or Rudi. A lady that I sometimes walk with said she met someone with two puppies the other day though called Kilo and Rudi - how bizarre, what are the chances?.....I wondered if it was a lurker on here .


Hate to tell you I know a Golden Retriever called Rudi....


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

tiatortilla said:


> tia is totally unoriginal, i just love the name and didn't realise til afterwards that there's loads of staffies called tia! we tried a few names and tia suited her the most, so while i do wish i'd come up with something a bit more unusual, i don't mind because it does really suit her and i still like the name even if it is quite common.


Like this little girlie? She is called Tia too!


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Phoolf said:


> Kes is taken from the film but mainly the Star Trek:Voyager show and I've never met any ST dogs yet. I did meet a Kerry that they nicknamed Kes so they both recalled together which was handy
> 
> My next dog will also have a Star Trek name but it depends which one suits them, Tuvok, Dax, Kurzon, Qapla (I think this one would be hilarious as any ST fan will know), Riker, Troi, Seven, Wesley, Cisco, Odo etc. I'd try to match the dog with which name/star trek race they suited :lol:


A friend's collies are called:

Kes - short for Kestrel
Kite
Buzz - short for Buzzard
Lana

All birds of prey.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

foursmith said:


> Mines called Elvis, not met another but heard there is one.he was shaking all over when we got him lol


A friend had a brilliant GSD called Elvis.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

IncaThePup said:


> Inca was an unusual name when I got her and I'd only seen the name once on TV with Ben Fogle's dog, but I think is now more popular for black dogs.
> 
> My puppy is called Jesse-Jay (male) I've never heard of another dog called this. I chose it cos Jay is one of my all time favourite names and easy for me to say, I also like JJ as nickname.
> 
> Jesse is partly from fact that I used to have a crush on a TV character called Dr Jesse Travis on Diagnosis Murder back in the 80's and a link back to Inca as her name was originally Jess and I changed it to Inca and I needed another name starting with J for him to have nickname JJ.. lol!


A very dear friend of mine that used to breed collies called all of them names beginning with J. She used to rotate the litters Ja - Je - Ji - Jo - Ju - Jy

Some of them had very weird names - Jellan - Jylly - Jecky - Jarna.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Dogless said:


> I have never met another Kilo or Rudi. A lady that I sometimes walk with said she met someone with two puppies the other day though called Kilo and Rudi - how bizarre, what are the chances?.....I wondered if it was a lurker on here .


I had 'Rudie' on my list of boy pups names, have done for years! I don't know where you get your Rudi's name from but I got it from the song by The Clash 

I also really like Victor as well, and Prince - that will most likely be the name of my first male Dane puppy, i've had my heart set on the name Prince for a long time, also from the song by Adam & The Ants  and for a girl I like the names Jude (from the Beatles song... I like picking names from songs!) and Inga, which was the name of a GSD my great gran had before I was born.

As for my own dogs names.... I have a Tiger, a Ruby and a Mabel. Ruby is the most common and I chose her name when we got her - I was going through a massive Kaiser Chiefs phase and since Ruby is ginger, I thought it was the perfect choice so we went with that. She was called Edwina in the rescue... which she strangely kind of suits :lol: Tiger's name is probably the most unsual.... especially for a black dog! Maybe if he was brindle it'd make sense, but no - he's black! But we didn't call him that.... we just never changed it when we got him.

Mabels name was quite unusual when we got her (ok it was only 7 months ago :lol but now EVERYONE seems to be giving their puppies 'old fashioned' names... Mabels friends at ringcraft are a Pug called Elsie, a Border Terrier called Rita and a Frenchie called Rosa... it sounds more like an old folks home than a ringcraft  I have actually met a couple of other Manchesters called Mabel as well!


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

Tigerneko said:


> I also really like Victor as well, and Prince - that will most likely be the name of my first male Dane puppy, i've had my heart set on the name Prince for a long time, also from the song by Adam & The Ants  and for a girl I like the names Jude (from the Beatles song... I like picking names from songs!) and Inga, which was the name of a GSD my great gran had before I was born.


I love the name Prince too, but it seems to be a fairly popular one for dogs.  I love it because I'm a huuuuuge Prince fan.


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

As a groomer, I have a few with original names but most are repeated. I have three Rudi's  
The most original could be my own girl, Pearl? Customer wise there's a Lhasa called Ewok...imagine shouting that in the park!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Reverie said:


> I love the name Prince too, but it seems to be a fairly popular one for dogs.  I love it because I'm a huuuuuge Prince fan.


It's such a nice name isn't it, I just think it's very regal, it'll suit a Great Dane really well 

It is quite popular, and that's the only downside to it, I like unusual names (although my own name is unusual and I hate it LOL) rather than common ones - I could never have a Molly or a Ben unless it was a 'common' name that meant something to me, then at least the meaning would be personal to me.

If I do go with Prince for my pups name, i'd like to try and sweet talk the breeder into giving him the KC name Prince Charming, it'll sound mega posh with the kennel I am hoping to go to


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

pearltheplank said:


> As a groomer, I have a few with original names but most are repeated. I have three Rudi's
> The most original could be my own girl, Pearl? Customer wise there's *a Lhasa called Ewok*...imagine shouting that in the park!


LOL! thats brilliant! When I was at the groomers, there was a Schnauzer called Freeway... I used to cringe every time I said its name, I don't know why but I think it's a horrible name  and we had a few dogs called Amos as well, which I really don't like! But we also got some brilliant names through the groomers, there were two gorgeous newfies called Denzil & Ralph, which they just suited so much! And a Pyrenean Mountain Dog called Angel, which also really suited her because she was so placid and sweet, and a lovely bright white (well, she was when we'd finished with her anyway :lol


----------



## finleyjon (Jul 1, 2012)

Mine's called Finley, I have no idea if that's popular or not!


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

I have one customer with a standard poodle called Finlay. One that always makes laugh is Blackie who is a brindle Cairn but was black at birth and the owner didn't realise the coat could change colour so much LOL


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

I think the most original names I've *heard* are:

Brillo (small wire haired mixed terrier - grey/black)
Wookie - brown labradoodle
Spud - black cocker, no idea why...
Greebo and Gaspode - two mixed terriers both belonging to a Terry Pratchett fan who was allergic to cats but loved the name Greebo anyway


----------



## semb87 (Aug 10, 2012)

I think the name debate lasted almost as long as the breed debate for us!

When we first decided on our pointer, the breeders had an American theme in names for there own three gsps and previous litters, we wanted to fit into that but also something personal to us 

My other half is mad on the tv show 24, and its one of the things that reminds me of our first few years together when he'd force me to sit through hours and hours of the show! Of course his favourite character is Jack Bauer.

Jack was too common - we didn't want to shout his name and have 50 dogs run over to us! Plus I have it as a future baby name (don't tell the OH!) anyway he suggested Bauer (pronounced Like "take a bow" bow-a" and at first I dismissed it but when we realised it also sounded slightly "German" it fit!

Now I can't imagine him being anything else, it's definitively unusual in the UK I think but a quick google suggests a few more people in the US call dogs Bauer

My issue now is if we get another I have a battle over another 24 character - Tony or Chloe!! :001_rolleyes:


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

Mine have fairly common names, we met 3 other Tilly's on a walk the other day 
I have met a few Toby's and Louie's but haven't met another dog called Sophie.
There are quite a few dogs on here with the same names.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

I haven't met any Clover's yet. But loads of Daisy's


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

IndysMamma said:


> I have already decided that my next two will be Jaffa and Kree... as the two are almost always shouted together
> 
> Jaffa! Kree! (means roughly... 'Soldiers, On Guard!'...  the Jaffa being the Elite Guard/Soldiers of the Goua'uld)


i love the name kree  once met a black shep whos name ws kree and it really suited him some one i know has wrking lurchers all named after stargate names the best being a loverly male named teal'c

lexi isnt original i know a two staffs and an akita called lexi how ever leixs fully name is lexus which is slightly less common 
chaos not to original altho iv only ever met a cat named chaos 
rio again not original but her full name was trio 

i love the show supernatural and my next dog will have a name from the show. how ever i pln on another female but love the name castiel so may have to have a think


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Tilly is as common as muck! but I didn't pick it.

Dexter......don't know any in real life but I know there is at least one on this forum. Not too common.

Bo/Bodhi.....I know one in real life. 

I know a dog called Zoidburg which I think is hilarious.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2013)

I've met a few named Holly
I've met one Named Shadow
I've met none named Chaos
I've also met none named Angel but I have seen other PF members with the same names as my dogs on here.
Milton (who we don't have anymore) Is the only dog I know of that has had that name.


----------



## Leam1307 (Feb 12, 2010)

Marley seems to be a common name the now, well my neighbours dog is called that and ive seen a few rescues and ads with dogs called that.

Ive yet to meet another Deeks or Callen though and unless someone watches NCIS LA then i might remain the only one. (was going to name the new pup after Kenzie but nephew is called McKenzie, Kenzie for short and it would get confusing)


----------



## purpleskyes (May 24, 2012)

I thought Hudson was an orgininal name and definelately for an Akita but nope there is another Akita pup registered at my vets also named Hudson!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I go from one extreme to the other
Bella is sooooooooo popular as a name, every other dog is a Bella.
Henrick is very rare, Ive never met or heard of another Henrick.


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

I only know of one other Keyusha, the malamute we knew who we stole the name off 

Dont know any other greys

Kira's really common lol


----------



## MeganRose (Apr 13, 2008)

Never heard of another dog called Myrddin before! My sister suggested the name after going through a welsh dictionary haha.

Not heard of many Sophies, but its definitely not uncommon! & she was named by the rescue.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Jake isn't original, but I think Arrow is a bit original


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Any more called Frank?????


----------



## nickarzia zeke davies (Dec 31, 2012)

my past dogs names were....

tiger
frisky
isay
izzy
denzil
flash
fury
blackie
brandy
barney
scooby doo
zak
tarka
jago
wurzel
bracken
duke
flint
ezio
misty
adonis

possible future names...

diesel
helix
inca
indy
oil


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

My dogs names are as common as muck, Benny the beagle Remy the orphan..

My childrens cats are not quite so common... My daughter has Stewie and Dumpling ( try explaining dumplings to a Dutch vet!) plus Polly and Sybil from Fawlty towers..

My sons cats are named after people in his fav show..Star trek.. So he has Miles (Miles Edward O'Brian) and Worf..


Our Parrot who was an antisocial nut case when he arrived is called Basil....


----------



## Kc Mac (Jul 26, 2011)

I have never met or heard of another Ottokar  unfortunately people look at me like  :lol: Ottokar gets shortened to Otto which I know there was another German dog by that name 

Kc is 10 now and have never met another, although sure there are some


----------



## semb87 (Aug 10, 2012)

littleangel01 said:


> i love the name kree  once met a black shep whos name ws kree and it really suited him some one i know has wrking lurchers all named after stargate names the best being a loverly male named teal'c
> 
> lexi isnt original i know a two staffs and an akita called lexi how ever leixs fully name is lexus which is slightly less common
> chaos not to original altho iv only ever met a cat named chaos
> ...


Castiel could go to Cassie?


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

mimi g said:


> Met afew Baileys, no Tias but i know they are out there.
> I meet more kids called Bailey & Tia than dogs.
> Most common names i come across are Daisy & Molly.


I know LOADs of Baileys, and 2 Tias.
Tia is 'aunt' in Spanish. What a strange thing to call a child!


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2013)

Bailey is quite a popular name.
My next dog I would like a female dog called Charlene never met a dog called that


----------



## dancemagicdance (Sep 27, 2012)

I've never heard of any other animals being called Pixel  I think Pixie is more common. I wanted to call her Roxy but OH wasn't having it, I decided Pixie was close enough, and her proper name could be Pixel because OH is a computer geek so it's a good compromise .


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2013)

I've not met another Buddy yet.


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

Dogless said:


> I have never met another Kilo or Rudi. A lady that I sometimes walk with said she met someone with two puppies the other day though called Kilo and Rudi - how bizarre, what are the chances?.....I wondered if it was a lurker on here .


Not being funny but that is just creepy! If it's true, I really doubt it's a co-incidence. Esp. in a place as small as this. Maybe she was just making up lies? Either way it is strange!

This may sound stupid but how do you pronounce Kilo- is it Key-Low? or Kye-Low? In my head it's the former when I read it but just realised I could be totally wrong.


----------



## ginge2804 (Nov 5, 2011)

I think Molly is quite a common name! Iv met a few other Molly's, and there is a few here I think too. 

I was going to call her Princess, but bf wouldn't let me :lol:

If I was to have another dog, for a boy it would be Olly or Wally, and I think there quite original, and for a girl it would be layla I think


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

jenniferx said:


> Not being funny but that is just creepy! If it's true, I really doubt it's a co-incidence. Esp. in a place as small as this. Maybe she was just making up lies? Either way it is strange!
> 
> This may sound stupid but how do you pronounce Kilo- is it Key-Low? or Kye-Low? In my head it's the former when I read it but just realised I could be totally wrong.


It is a bit creepy - more so now I've thought about it . I very much doubt that the lady was making up lies, I've walked with her for a while on and off now and she really doesn't seem the sort. It just seems like a huge coincidence when I have never, ever met a Kilo or Rudi for someone to name their two new puppies that .

I pronounce it Key - Low, like the weight .


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I think Buster is one of the most common dog names out there :lol:. My next dog will hopefully be a barbet called Miel it means honey in French I quite like it. I've not met a dog called that


----------



## Sarahferret (Apr 25, 2012)

I've not met another dog called Ivy yet though I'm sure they are out there, my next (one day!) will be called Gloria.

Ferrets are Sebastian, Calliope, Marianne and Little My - the last three being less than common names I think.


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

Dogless said:


> It is a bit creepy - more so now I've thought about it . I very much doubt that the lady was making up lies, I've walked with her for a while on and off now and she really doesn't seem the sort. It just seems like a huge coincidence when I have never, ever met a Kilo or Rudi for someone to name their two new puppies that .
> 
> I pronounce it Key - Low, like the weight .


How very strange then. I thought maybe it was just a stranger you had bumped into that told you- you know the way people sometimes say odd things, but it's different if it's someone you know telling you.

I've never known any dog called Kilo before- Rudi a bit less unusual but still not common. Taking the NI population and then narrowing it to NI dog owning population > NI dog owners of two dogs > Two dogs that happen to be called Kilo and Rudi> That have come into contact with someone you walk with, is too crazy for coincidence!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

jenniferx said:


> How very strange then. I thought maybe it was just a stranger you had bumped into that told you- you know the way people sometimes say odd things, but it's different if it's someone you know telling you.
> 
> I've never known any dog called Kilo before- Rudi a bit less unusual but still not common. Taking the NI population and then narrowing it to NI dog owning population > NI dog owners of two dogs > Two dogs that happen to be called Kilo and Rudi> That have come into contact with someone you walk with, is too crazy for coincidence!


It is - I am wondering if people had said "Have you met those two RRs" or something to them with their names as people do and they thought of the names then for their two puppies....or whether they lurked on PF...


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

we have rufus, id never heard of the name before to be honest. but it actually means red haired which is great cos our rufus springer spaniel is liver and white but so reddy with highlights.
michelle x


----------



## IzzyTwig (Jan 18, 2008)

Never come across another Fenrir. As a name it usually confuses people as they've never heard of it before. I'm sure there are others out there just rare.


----------



## Kc Mac (Jul 26, 2011)

danielled said:


> I've not met another Buddy yet.


Really  when I had my Buddy, every other dog we met was called Buddy :sosp: and its never wise to call out Buddy in our local parks or you are surrounded :lol:



jenniferx said:


> I've never known any dog called Kilo before


There was a lovely fawn and white staffie cross in rescue called Kilo that I looked at a while back


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2013)

Kc Mac said:


> Really  when I had my Buddy, every other dog we met was called Buddy :sosp: and its never wise to call out Buddy in our local parks or you are surrounded :lol:
> 
> There was a lovely fawn and white staffie cross in rescue called Kilo that I looked at a while back


Not met another Buddy yet anyway lol.


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Sandy and Simba, Sidney and Skye...i've met a few Sandy's and Skye's, i've seen dogs on rehoming sites called Simba....but not met nor heard of another Sidney yet. 

I think Sandy is quite a 'common' name for a female yellow lab/goldie lol.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Heidi

As you say, a few others around. I encountered 2 others as well as your

it's a name I've always liked and thought about time I used it:yesnod:


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

I haven't met a Freddie, Danny or Bradley before (though I'm sure there's many), but have met a few called Pip.


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

the family has owned a Sam (collie cross) , a Fritz (gs cross) and a Trixie (jack Russell terrier)
not very creative but i was not born/old enough to help the naming process

my sister has a Archimedes (black lab cross), never met another but his real name is Archie (quite popular I think).

Our cats have been salt, pepper, peanut, sullivan, omally alley cat, sunuse 

I named the current cat Bagpuss/ Mr. Bag/ Baggy <3 
If I get a girl puppy it will be Darcy, Alice or Marnie
a boy will be Hatter, Drew or Tramp I think


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

JJ's full name is Astra Jesse-Jay. I also sometimes just call him Jay for short, he answers to Jay or JJ. 

I chose it cos I really like the name Jay for boy or girl and Inca's name was originally Jess.. and I wanted a connection between them which is why got him whilst Inca was still here so she could help with training him up too. Astra is the kennel prefix on his ISDS name. The breeder registers them all automatically, though I probably won't bother with the Kennel Club registration as he's never gonna be a show dog or entered into agility/flyball etc at a national level. 

Inca was a rescue I'd gone to a local rescue centre looking for a black dog I wanted to call Inca after seeing Ben Fogle and his dog Inca on telly. I just really liked the name and it wasn't a common one at the time, though seems popular now for a black dog! (maybe should have stuck with Jess!)

I like black & white dogs I just seem to be naturally drawn to them.. like I was never interested in Chihuahua's as only seen them in brown or single colour black but recently I saw one in similar black/white colouring to JJ so now it's on my list of future dogs if come across a B&W one (but after Inca has passed). Though I think JJ maybe better with a more robust companion.. lol!


----------



## HandsomeHound (Sep 1, 2012)

I didn't choose Dottie's name, and given the choice I'd have chosen something Italian, as I like to see dogs with 'origin' appropriate names


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

I think my 2 are pretty original i havent yet met another Grizzler or a Zelda and everyone we meet seems to like their names.


----------



## foursmith (Oct 11, 2012)

I have not met another Elvis but I believe there is one locally.everyone laughs at me shouting him


----------



## Nat88 (Oct 18, 2012)

Never met another Sybil  Not my first choice of name, she was a rescue dog!


----------



## foxiesummer (Feb 4, 2009)

Sol GSD Sol is latin for sun or cumbrian for mud. He was previously called Sam his last owner called him Sol. Were his third owner.
Beagles
Sparkle
Chelsea
Foxie 
Summer
Dottie (Coz she is)
Treacle
Robbie
Robbie is the only one Ive encountered before.


----------



## fluke13 (Jan 7, 2013)

Never met another Calla or Fluke come to think of it.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

PoisonGirl said:


> Well until last month, I never met another dog called Dave. Then the lass in the flats round corner called her black lab pup Dave *huff* :lol:
> 
> I know a few Dixie's, a lovely black staffie nearby shares the name.
> 
> Not met or heard of another Chase


Where I used to live, neighbours had a whippet called Chase. I used to look after him when they went away - lovely dog.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

tabulahrasa said:


> I haven't met any other Brocks, though two different people have told me that their granny had a dog called Brock - so it's clearly what Sottish grannies call their dogs, lol


My neighbours have a collie lurcher called Brock.



thedogcabin said:


> Haven't met another Womble yet, or a Murray, but the others have names that aren't too unusual,
> Ruby
> Daisy
> Freya
> ...


I know a Womble!

My two are very unoriginal names.


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

Mine is probably not uncommon, Jenny but I have never met another one yet. Her full name is Generated Anomaly, from Doctor Who. Our previous dog was Nyssa who was also a DW character :biggrin:

Our next dog will also have a DW name but not sure what atm.


----------



## Wyrekin (Sep 10, 2012)

cavmad said:


> I have some really common names but most of those came with them.The more unusual ones are
> Havoc - Only heard of one other Havoc
> Torrin-shortened to Tor
> Koda- i know there is at least one more on here though as thats were i heard it
> ...


I know a Briggs, never thought I'd ever hear of another one mind you!


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

Briggs kennel name is Ballabriggs after the race horse and i am hopeless at names so just shortened it most peoplethink its short for Briagader especially as Torrin means chief.


----------



## Pixieandbow (Feb 27, 2013)

Mines a Bow...but only because his racing name was Bower World so we just shortened it


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Not heard of another Zeb I have heard of Bear tho

Never heard of another Korma (rip) either


----------



## Wyrekin (Sep 10, 2012)

cavmad said:


> Briggs kennel name is Ballabriggs after the race horse and i am hopeless at names so just shortened it most peoplethink its short for Briagader especially as Torrin means chief.


Ah, I have no idea about the origins of this Briggs' name. She belongs to a friend and they got her at about 3 years old as a rescue. They didn't change her name as she knew Briggs so it stuck


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

fluke13 said:


> Never met another Calla or Fluke come to think of it.


Meet Fluke -









Now you have.

He was an old foster boy. I named him after the james herbert book.


----------



## Pixieandbow (Feb 27, 2013)

Paula07 said:


> Meet Fluke -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was a great book


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Ohh I can think of a few (pretty!) orginal girly names I like  Problem is there is no female dog 
Adaline 
Charlene 
Mona
Rosa
Tiffany 
Mai

If I ever get another male dog I think I`ll call it Jakob if its suits it. Its Jacob but spelt different. I like Lucie too (Lucy)


----------



## dpm-michael (Oct 24, 2010)

Laika (lie-ka) it's Russian for barker and I think is a great name for a big female dog, otherwise you end up with daisies and poppies


----------



## Wyrekin (Sep 10, 2012)

I had a hamster called Laika :biggrin:


----------



## Dani2012 (May 24, 2012)

My BC's name is Leland! Never known another Leland in my life...

Hes named after a video game character.


----------



## LittleSherlock (Jan 30, 2013)

I've never met another Sherlock IRL but I know there is another one on here... people remember the name though, and it means if we ever get a second dog we don't have to argue about what we are going to call him


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Tango and her litter mates were named after fireworks as they were born on Bonfire Night. She's Golden Tango, don't know what the other puppies were called.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Ain't met many Mavis's but I'm sure there will be some... 

Just not many bull terriers called Mavis I would think :lol:

Chesters will be ten a penny


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

Not met any other Buffy's but I know other people will know some. I think there's a rottie Buffy on here.


----------



## Annabelschnauzer (Feb 11, 2013)

Ok... Maybe George isn't that original, but I have only ever met 1 other dog called George...that happened to be a miniature schnauzer


----------



## ElvieMogs (Mar 22, 2012)

I think we were quite original calling our cocker pup Madoc. Certainly haven't met any others though one lady recently thought I was calling him Haddock which would have been very original! :biggrin:


----------



## Gick (Jan 25, 2013)

emmaviolet said:


> Its funny, one of the big rough champions is named Otis.


They probably had a flash of inspiration travelling in a lift. :idea:


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Tilly is quite common, but I've never met a Tillymint & that is her name


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

My dogs name is very original 

That said...I haven't met one in RL 



yet!!


----------



## sashski (Aug 14, 2011)

Goldstar said:


> Lucky is about as unoriginal as they come  her full name is LuckyGoldstar  the reason she's called that must have been so silly I can't even remember why
> 
> The most common ones I hear are;
> 
> ...


Named after an electrical item like a TV?? 

My old boy was originally Little Victor when he was a pup, then as he grew up it got shortened to Vic.

His bestest friends were Ross & Meg both Border Collies too  Meg now has a new playmate called Flyn also a BC.

Don't think Ive heard of another Clegg apart from the politician!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I've only met 1 other Brody and not many any other dogs named Chula.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Strangely Bess seems quite original. I would have thought it would have been common.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Never met a Sheikh, Tsar or Kochyse before  Although I think the cats names are fairly common just not for cats lol 
Benjamin 
Sebastian
Frederick
Isabelle

I want a "human" name for new pup too, not sure what it will be until I meet him


----------



## Jennac (Mar 12, 2012)

Never met another Jefrrey, so many people stop me and ask if my dog is REALLY called Jeffrey!


----------



## Wasabi (Nov 28, 2013)

Hubby's going to name our border terrier Django. I'm still not quite sure about it yet.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Surely nobody has ever met an Io  I sure haven't... well except mine  I'm already thinking of names for my next dog, want another one fairly unique but not as unique as Io


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Any more Frank's ???

i know of some more Freddie's and Bella's on here.


----------



## Lizz1155 (Jun 16, 2013)

Every dog that I meet at the moment seems to be called Alfie. Feels like Groundhog day whenever I meet a new Alfie.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

picaresque said:


> Haven't met another Gelert but a few times people have told me their friend/neighbour/whatever had or once had a dog with the same name. Gelert being a famous dog of legend it's not an original choice, especially in Wales.
> Never met a Gracie either. It's one of those names that is hardly original or unusual but isn't hugely common either.


My italian greyhound Buck's dad is called Gelert



PoisonGirl said:


> Well until last month, I never met another dog called Dave. Then the lass in the flats round corner called her black lab pup Dave *huff* :lol:
> 
> I know a few Dixie's, a lovely black staffie nearby shares the name.
> 
> Not met or heard of another Chase


Buck's nephew is Dave.


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Dodgem was very original

Pickle I was surprised to find quite a few.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I had a Cally years ago named after a lady in Blake's 7 if anyone remembers that. Then I had a Tora, I have come across one dog with the same name.
Jodi was next, pretty common and there are plenty of Isla's.

I know of a lurcher pup called Gandalf!
And some border terriers called Crumpet and Baldrick


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

I've only met one other Fred, one other Scamp and one other Tinker. Never met another Beauty, which I didn't think was that original.


----------



## blossomsuz (Jun 18, 2013)

I have not yet come across another dog called Doug, but Daisy is very common, better that what she was originally called though "Princess" they didn't treat her very princess like though poor little girlie.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Not met another Cian, and haven't met many cats named, Seb, Fred, Issy or Benny 

So far I haven't seen any other dogs named with the name we are considering for my new boy


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

I don't now any other Apollos but I know there are some about, I get told constantly that Apollo should be called 'Patch'.

The two labs I grew up with were Bonnie and Mason, I never knew any other Masons but loads of Bonnies.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

tabulahrasa said:


> I haven't met any other Brocks, though two different people have told me that their granny had a dog called Brock - so it's clearly what Sottish grannies call their dogs, lol


I used to ride a horse called Brock and his stable mate Broughton.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

Meezey said:


> Not met another Cian, and haven't met many cats named, Seb, Fred, Issy or Benny
> 
> So far I haven't seen any other dogs named with the name we are considering for my new boy


I have a grandson called Sebastian. If anybody calls him seb, his mummy goes wild.lol


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

Freddie and frank said:


> Any more Frank's ???
> 
> i know of some more Freddie's and Bella's on here.


I have a burmese called Frank


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

1st mini dakkie we had was called maggie the maggot cos she sriggled like a worm when we first got her.

Had a dog called Kevin along with mini dakkie called eric the Viking.


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

Henry's pretty bog standard for dogs and I've met or heard about at least three others, but our last two dogs were called Beema and Cosworth and I've never met either of those before!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Never met any with the same names as mine!
I'm sure there are a few on here somewhere though

Our vet said they'd seen a few Bilbos, but never a Frodo 
Though I've never actually met another one, Ripley seems like it would be the most common out of mine. Rory maybe too... but I bet it wouldn't be short for Rorschach 

Got a few in my head for my next dog (whenever that will be!) - not read about or met any of those yet


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

I have not met any other dogs called Compass.

I believe there is another OB on here although I have not met another one in the fur.


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

i know a few dinky's one or 2 lex i know of a daniel but my dai is the only dai bach a sausage, he's unique


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

I know plenty of Alfie's both on here and in real life but only heard of Inca's on here


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

BlueJay said:


> Never met any with the same names as mine!
> I'm sure there are a few on here somewhere though
> 
> Our vet said they'd seen a few Bilbos, but never a Frodo
> ...


I used to know a pair of very old lurchers called Bilbo and Frodo in the early 90s.

There is no other Shannow or Grufty (my OTRB boy). But Bizkit/biscuit & Pippi are ten a penny.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

we have Beau which I believe is pretty common - met a couple IRL - including a wee black lab puppy the same age as our 'wee' black Beau (except that she's a girl)

Tyton I haven't met any others, although I know that AliceChildress' Maggie on here has a Leonburger X 'friend' who is 'Titan'.

Kahn - I've never heard of another Kahn (except for OH's previous Tibetan Mastiff whom he is named after.

One of the posters way back when this thread was new.... said to Google your dog's name + dog on Google images and see what came up. Funnily enough Google Tyton and Kahn and they are both european Goalkeepers!!


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Freyja said:


> My italian greyhound Buck's dad is called Gelert


Especially good name for a hound 

We had a Petra growing up, named after the Blue Peter dog (who was before my time). I think it's a beautiful name and fairly unusual. We also had a Buster, which is about as lazy as you can get. Though I prefer to think of it as a classic 

Funny how you never meet any Rovers these days. Or Fidos. The Molly and Alfie of yore.


----------



## Wildmoor (Oct 31, 2011)

although I dont know any personaly all my dogs names are in use by others
Hany, Poly & Zandi


Re the name Alfie I used to have one minus the 'i' Alfe


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

BlueJay said:


> Never met any with the same names as mine!
> I'm sure there are a few on here somewhere though
> 
> Our vet said they'd seen a few Bilbos, but never a Frodo
> ...


I have a friend whose whippet is called Frodo.



sianrees1979 said:


> i know a few dinky's one or 2 lex i know of a daniel but my dai is the only dai bach a sausage, he's unique


We had a Dinky she was a tiny whippet puppy who suffered from megaosophagus and went to the bridge at 8 weeks old she was tiny and so got called Dinky.



picaresque said:


> Especially good name for a hound
> 
> We had a Petra growing up, named after the Blue Peter dog (who was before my time). I think it's a beautiful name and fairly unusual. We also had a Buster, which is about as lazy as you can get. Though I prefer to think of it as a classic
> 
> Funny how you never meet any Rovers these days. Or Fidos. The Molly and Alfie of yore.


Gelert and his son Buck are italian greyhounds which is a toy breed not a hound although as the name suggests they are very hound like in looks. They look like a tiny greyhound.

I have yet to hear of any other Monkey's.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Molly is very common but we didnt' want something weird, those that know me outside PF will know that my real name is odd enough and frankly life is way too short to spell out mine and hers. 

Though I do wish I'd called her Ena after Ena Sharples, her human lookalike.


----------



## 642 (Oct 22, 2013)

I don't think you could get any more common than Billy! I was walking the dogs in the park one day with my Dad, quite a lot of months ago now and because I was walking my other dog and gave him a biscuit, Billy (who my Dad had) saw and had to have one too so I said "Billy! Biscuit?" and the shock I had when I then had a collie stood looking at me expectantly! My Billy is a beagle. It was quite funny in a strange way because the woman was calling her dog going "Billy!" and my Billy was looking at her like "And who are you?" 
My other dog's called Oddie. Not all together original as I have heard of one or two other's called it but it's not so common as Billy.

Both of them were already named this when we adopted them though.

My hamster's called Solace though and I've never heard of another pet named that so am quite proud of that  There must be some out there somewhere; it's a really pretty name. I'd love to name a dog Solace though!


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

642 said:


> I don't think you could get any more common than Billy! I was walking the dogs in the park one day with my Dad, quite a lot of months ago now and because I was walking my other dog and gave him a biscuit, Billy (who my Dad had) saw and had to have one too so I said "Billy! Biscuit?" and the shock I had when I then had a collie stood looking at me expectantly! My Billy is a beagle. It was quite funny in a strange way because the woman was calling her dog going "Billy!" and my Billy was looking at her like "And who are you?"
> My other dog's called Oddie. Not all together original as I have heard of one or two other's called it but it's not so common as Billy.
> 
> Both of them were already named this when we adopted them though.
> ...


Once did something very similar out on a walk, Gus met a lovely retriever, the two of them played nicely for a while then as we went on our way, both owners called "Angus, come". Her dog looked completely confused and obviously couldn't work out who to obey, while my Angus put his silly ears on and decided it was a good excuse for zoomies in circles round both owners until I cleared my throat and all of a sudden he thought he'd better do a nice recall in case I still had biscuits in my pocket.


----------



## rawdogs (Nov 27, 2008)

Not met another Wilma yet,but i don,t think Minnie is to uncommon


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

tabulahrasa said:


> I haven't met any other Brocks, though two different people have told me that their granny had a dog called Brock - so it's clearly what Sottish grannies call their dogs, lol


Mate's yorkie 30 years ago was Brock.



redroses2106 said:


> sophie- not met another one in rl but think there is one on here maybe more?


Mate's horse (that he had to pull out of mud where she was stuck fast on her side today ) is Sophe.



Tyton said:


> we have Beau which I believe is pretty common - met a couple IRL - including a wee black lab puppy the same age as our 'wee' black Beau (except that she's a girl)


Beau is my horse, Bojangles if he's being naughty. It's a masculine name!

Never met another Brigante, although it's always shortened to Brig.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Lucky is rather common  I like the name though.

One of my childhood family yorkies was called Shenkin, I don't think that's very common.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2013)

rawdogs said:


> Not met another Wilma yet,but i don,t think Minnie is to uncommon


Aunties cats were Fred and Wilma ^^'

I love the Wilma.

Millie has to be the most unoriginal name ever to our suprise every dog and small child seems to be named Millie.


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

I have not heard another Jeka he was named by someone else I didn't get him until he was 10 months I hated it at first but he knew it and I couldn't think of anything else now I don't mind it.


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Lots of other Dexter's and Poppy's.

No Rasco's though.


----------



## Wyrekin (Sep 10, 2012)

I have a Malcolm, I have heard of only one other Malcolm. I also haven't heard of many Layla's but Scooby's and Bandit's are very common although mine add their own swing to it


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

BlueJay said:


> Never met any with the same names as mine!
> I'm sure there are a few on here somewhere though
> 
> Our vet said they'd seen a few Bilbos,* but never a Frodo *
> ...


There used to be a beautiful Greyhound at GRF called Frodo when I worked there .

Here he is - http://www.greyhound-data.com/bgrd/adoption.htm?id=262&filter_sex=&list=r&x=5


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

catz4m8z said:


> How original is your dogs name??
> Ive met 1 other Hannah, a few Heidi's and tons of Alfie's but so far no Adam's!
> 
> (thread inspired by Purpleskyes!!LOL)


Max? ... Milly?

Yup, really original  :lol:

There's another Milly in the same street - a Westie, and Milly's nemesis, and I know at least one other Max.


----------



## Wilmer (Aug 31, 2012)

I hadn't known of any other Wilma's - until the post above  Just checked on Google and there's even another black Newfie called Wilma..... Betty's probably a bit more common, know of a couple on PF but haven't met one in person.

Wilma and Betty are Flintstones references (with a bit of 70's rock reference for Betty too)

We were probably a bit more creative with our (late) bunnies; Hattie (Jacques) , Ziggy (Stardust) and, er, Fiver - not so original! My BiL had a half sister of Hattie called (Jadzia) Dax.


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

My dog's names:

Aspen- Not heard before
Rupert- Very occasionally, but I wouldnt say common
Tobey- All the time!

We occasionally see this dog in the park called 'Onion' :lol:


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs (Oct 30, 2012)

Maisie is a name we hear quite frequently. 

I haven't met another Buddy though I would imagine it is common.


----------



## Shadowrat (Jan 30, 2011)

Never met another Dresden in person. Most people don't actually even know what his name means, or how to pronounce it. They look at me like Im mad when I tell them his name :/ I didn't think it was that weird......

I have seen another dobe called Dresden on a dobe forum, though. Just not in person.


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

Dober said:


> My dog's names:
> 
> Aspen- Not heard before
> Rupert- Very occasionally, but I wouldnt say common
> ...


my friend serena on the dra dobermann forum has a blue dobe called aspen  she's gorgeous, but along with the blue coat comes the coat problems.


----------



## SarahPlzX (Nov 13, 2011)

Lily is a common name for small white dogs.

I think it suits her though


----------



## mollydog07 (May 26, 2012)

My 2 are pretty common names,lucy and molly,but other dogs I know are kendall,brie,bailey,levi,bear,chance,jazz and missy.


----------



## Kc Mac (Jul 26, 2011)

Following on from my previous post 

I still have never met another Kc 

Nor Ottokar 

The Labrador which is now here to stay came with the name Zoe :001_wub: I do know 2 nutty collies called Zoe! I do love the name Zoe so we kept it 

My next pup already (if suits) has a name picked out which I have never met another  and I'm not telling :ciappa: just working out what will be her kennel club name as have the privilege of having an input


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

I am yet to meet another Axel in real life. I know of one other Axel on a different forum but that's all


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Alfie ....well......I think you know  I didn't pick it mind!!

Muddy.....only heard of one other in America


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

We're adding to our collection of unusual names with Zem, who will be joining us in January :biggrin: 

I've never heard of another of those before.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Lola all the time
Apple just the one and that was on here


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Lexi loads

Nala not in real life but know there are two more on here......

Asha not heard of anymore Ashas.


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Never met another Terence or Albert, although apparently, there are some Alberts in the Flatcoat world. However, they tend to be called Bertie and Albert is, well, called Albert.


----------

